# New Studio Fix Fluid Shades



## emrose (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey all!
Has anyone else noticed that MAC have added some .5 studio fix fluid shades
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well, to the maccosmetics.co.uk site anyways! I find it odd that they arent on the US or PRO websites because well we don't usually get things first! 
Theres now an 
NC41, NC43.5, NC44.5
i was actually just about to buy my first fluid fix in NC45.. never got around to it cos i was abit worried about it being a tad dark so the nc44.5 might be just perfect!
Anyone else know anything about these???


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 2, 2008)

wow i wish we had that in the US! i think i need an NC 38 or 39 lol. i use nc40 and nc37 might be too light. lucky you, good thing you didnt buy it just yet!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish they would do NC10 or NC5. They have NC5 in powders but not in foundations.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_I wish they would do NC10 or NC5. They have NC5 in powders but not in foundations._

 
OMG I wish that would happen too, it's so hard to find really pale foundations.


----------



## liv (Apr 3, 2008)

Ditto for the lighter shades!  It doesn't help that SFF runs darker than the other foundations.


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was so excited when I saw this thread because I thought they would also be making some lighter shades....but alas no, us fair skinned people get shafted - again.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 3, 2008)

I would LOVE an NC10. NC15 is fine, but NC10 would be like PERFECT, boooo, or maybe like NC12, haha


----------



## emrose (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I was so excited when I saw this thread because I thought they would also be making some lighter shades....but alas no, us fair skinned people get shafted - again._

 





Sorry for the disappointment fairer ladies.. 
These additions were so random, unless i missed the announcement(?)
so you never know! They could be concocting up all sorts!


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 3, 2008)

Will just have to keep dreaming. Maybe one day they'll realise there is a huge market out there for pale foundation. Most brands here don't even have truely pale foundation. I love lancome foundations but they're lightest shade is about 3 or 4 shades to dark for me.


----------



## jinxii (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Will just have to keep dreaming. Maybe one day they'll realise there is a huge market out there for pale foundation. Most brands here don't even have truely pale foundation. I love lancome foundations but they're lightest shade is about 3 or 4 shades to dark for me._

 
well for WOC its even harder because most brands don't even consider that there are people darker than beige or tan. at least you have a fair amount of options.


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_well for WOC its even harder because most brands don't even consider that there are people darker than beige or tan. at least you have a fair amount of options._

 
Hm not really sure if that statement can stand, most of us really pale girls have a _really _hard time finding shades that suit our pigmentally-challenged complexions. I haven't found a liquid foundation that perfectly suits my skin, and I have looked in nearly all available brands here. I don't think it's a competition over who has it harder though, I think anyone who falls outside the "medium" shades of complexions generally has a tough time.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 4, 2008)

Exactly what MissChievous said. Foundation colours available don't accommodate for people who are not of medium skin colour.


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I was so excited when I saw this thread because I thought they would also be making some lighter shades....but alas no, us fair skinned people get shafted - again._

 

i empathize i rem when i couldn't find a foundation to match me and then i found mac


----------



## emrose (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paramnesia* 

 
_Will just have to keep dreaming. Maybe one day they'll realise there is a huge market out there for pale foundation. Most brands here don't even have truely pale foundation. I love lancome foundations but they're lightest shade is about 3 or 4 shades to dark for me._

 
Coincidentally enough im home sick and was _just_ watching a documentary show type thing called  "Passions of Girls Aloud" (girls aloud = british girl group) where each memeber of the group are spreading their wings so to speak and perusing their individual dreams and what not but getting to the point.. one of the girls - Nicole Roberts - who is a pale redhead herself created a line with the makeup company Jellypongpong, *just* for PPP ladies called "Dainty Doll" so for the girls who replied to this post regarding not being able to find foundation for pale skin it might be worth taking a look at! (link below)

Jelly Pong Pong - Dainty Doll


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey thanks emrose.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 5, 2008)

I am a huge fan of studio fix fluid as far as coverage but agree with others that it would be nice if there were some lighter shades.  I am extremely fair skinned and have a hard time finding the right color foundation in any brand.  Here is to hoping that MAC is reading this thread and will make some lighter colors!


----------



## liv (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Hm not really sure if that statement can stand, most of us really pale girls have a really hard time finding shades that suit our pigmentally-challenged complexions. I haven't found a liquid foundation that perfectly suits my skin, and I have looked in nearly all available brands here. I don't think it's a competition over who has it harder though, I think anyone who falls outside the "medium" shades of complexions generally has a tough time._

 
Agree.  My sisters (both medium complected) have the easiest time finding a shade that works, or one that is at least work-able.  Because I'm so pale, and do not have strong pink or yellow tones to my skin, it's hard to find a nice, neutral shade.  With MAC, it's either NW or NC, and I've come to terms that neither work all that well.  So far I've been having the best luck with my Everyday Minerals samples.  They are far more forgiving than liquids, IMO.  I would like the option to use a liquid, however, so hopefully MAC is planning to improve their selection on the fair and dark sides of the spectrum.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh I know what you mean, NW is too warm for me and NC is a tad too yellow for me. NC15 just matches my face when I'm tanned in summer (well tanned for me lol)


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Jul 23, 2008)

hmm well im NC41...latina background... but live in the UK and we have always had this shade! and damn am i glad coz the nc42 is JUST too dark and as im a perfectionist with make up the slight mismatch with my neck is not tolerable! but yeh im glad they have put these shades everywhere else now...people have varying skin tones, and they should accomadate that.. ESPECIALLY for the lighter people, my mum is very light skin and finds it hard... she uses a self tan year round and wears an NW25... I have seen your pain first hand pale ladies! Like someone said before, check out dainty doll, by the ginger from girls aloud, a friend of mine uses it and its real good!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 24, 2008)

I fall into the medium skin tone and in every drugstore or high end brand, there was always a shade avaliable to match me.  I feel like makeup industries have no love for PPP or WOC ladies, but hopefully one day you will fine your HG perfect match shade!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm loling at the fact that they labeled the new sades with ".5"s. It's like, does a half of a whole shade make THAT much of a difference that it would need it's own shade. :/


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Jul 26, 2008)

om im going to shed some light on the .5's hahaha ok 
even though they run in the NC line so yellow based
the .5 have a SMALL amount of pink added to it...coz if something is ONLY yellow based, it can look a bit strange on some people!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 16, 2008)

I really want the NC43.5 to work for me, i love this foundation but NC42 is just too light and NC44 just too dark and mixing those two just creates something very wierd!

Anyone tried the NC43.5? 

And i don't understand why the .5 would represent them adding abit of pink to it? I really hope not, as it seems to imply it is half a shade darker which is something that makes ALOT of difference and is very much needed, NC42 to NC43.5 is actually a huge jump in MAC shade terms. 
Adding pink would just make the shade pinker, not darker, and would go against the tone of NC shades which are meant to be only 20% pink, while NWs are meant to be 80% pink.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Sep 24, 2008)

well thats what the MA told me at the MAC store, actually adding pink does make it a more 'strong' colour, which would make it appear 'darker'.
ask another MA n see what they say


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 24, 2008)

What i said is actually what an MA told me.

I got the NC43.5 shade on Monday! I haven't used it yet but i swatched it next to NC42 and it is much more golden which is exaclty what i wanted as NC44 is so brown with little golden tones that mixing with NC42 to get my shade didnt't work. I really hope this shade works for me, as i love SFF and can't wear it just because of lack of a shade match!


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm loling at the fact that they labeled the new sades with ".5"s. It's like, does a half of a whole shade make THAT much of a difference that it would need it's own shade. :/_

 
Short answer: yes.

Long answer: sometimes that extra pigment percent is the difference between perfect match and being fractionally ashy or fractionally red-tinted.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish they would make studio fix fluid in NW23.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 28, 2008)

Okay the NC43.5 is *much* more darker than NC42 and alot more orange, rather than tan/golden like i had hoped. I did a rushed mix of NC42 and NC43.5 today but it didn't turn out well so i need to experiment with the proportions to see if i can get a good colour match.

NC42 seemed to photograph okay on me sometimes, ofcourse with the SPF i expect the white cast, which sometimes was really obvious. I thought the NC43.5 would have less of a white cast in flash photos but it looked worse! I guess the SPF photographs no matter how high/low the shade is. I don't plan to use SFF when i'll be getting flash photographed so it's okay for me, but i wish i COULD as i love the look of the foundation and nothing else compares in how amazing it is.


----------



## dollie`MIX (Oct 4, 2008)

I wish they'd do an NC47.5!


----------



## metalkitty (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollie`MIX* 

 
_I wish they'd do an NC47.5!_

 
Yeah, hopefully there will be one someday since it seems like a kinda big jump from NC45-50 and it probably leaves more than a few ladies out. I heard SFF runs slightly dark also so there probably needs to be pale shades on the other side of the spectrum also.


----------



## _Ella_ (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I wish they would make studio fix fluid in NW23._

 

jup! I loved my NW23 select tint from Catherine Deneuve...


----------

